# no power when key is on



## hoyt351w (May 25, 2010)

i just drowned my 06 650 BF on the weekend and just throught the hassle of getting the water out of the engine and dried out. my battery died so i hooked up the battery charger directly to the pos and neg wires on the bike and had the charger set to the boost mode as if boosting a car. it was turning over great for about 15-20 seconds and it almost started then i heard what sounded like a little pop around where the fuses are and now there is no power at all. the neutral light won't even come on. i'm just wondering if there any inline fuses or breakers that might have tripped or if i could have cooked something elecrically


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd bet its the 30 amp fuse in the fuse box. Change it out, sometimes it might not look blown. If you turn on the key and no display or anything comes on that would be my guess.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Agreed .^^^^ I would clean all connections and replace the fuses (only 3 i think) should solve your problem


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

hoyt351w said:


> it was turning over great for about 15-20 seconds and it almost started then i heard what sounded like a little pop


You shouldn't crank for more than 5 seconds... not only it would pop the main fuse, it also puts lots of strain on the starter motor and its mechanism. Crank 5 sec, rest 5 sec, crank 5 sec, rest...


----------



## hoyt351w (May 25, 2010)

i repalced the fuse and it come back to life but i still had the battery chargerhooked directly to the leads and it blew the fuse again. so i'm going to buy a new battery and try just using the battery


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Make sure the wires goin into yer fuse box arent all corroded. Seen those wires just fall out if you arent good at cleanin around all yer wires. Water and mud pool in that lil trough and get up under the wire connectors and just corrode everything.


----------



## hoyt351w (May 25, 2010)

i got the new battery hooked up and when i turn the key switch on, it immediatly blows the main 30a fuse. could it be my key switch grounding out or any other ideas


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Definitely a short causing the immediate fuse blowing but where the problem is is beyond me.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

brodaddy1075 said:


> Definitely a short causing the immediate fuse blowing but where the problem is is beyond me.


 yea you got a direct short to ground somewhere it sounds to me. check all your connections and make sure they are all tight on everything.


----------

